# Found bite marks on rat, now they aren't sleeping together?



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, I have 2 male rats. They were bought together and housed together, since I've had them they haven't been best of friends, but no major fights or anything, just chasing and squeeking. Except the other night I heard terrifying shrieks and ran downstairs to find them sitting innocently......but on closer inspection 3 days later I found 2 bite marks in the neck / back area of one rat. Is this bad? They don't sleep together in the cage, and when out freee ranging the alpha rat follows the other one around but doesn't hurt him or anything.

Is this all normal? Thanks x


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

To me it's normal because I have some rough playing girls. One of my girls plays harder than the others and they always end up screaming for help in the end. I've found bites and scratches on everyone but as long as they aren't bad, I'm ok with it. I've seen them to it to each other and I can tell it's playing, just to hard. I don't worry about them sleeping together. Rats are like people and sometimes you LOVE somebody and want to be around them constantly and love to cuddle and other times, they drive you crazy and you need space. 

As long as you don't see any major agression, they should be fine.


----------



## sioxpauxfaith (Nov 23, 2010)

It is common for cage mates , who were once best buddies, to get agressive towards each other once they to mature and the hormones run havock especially if they are not free range with the ability to keep out of each others way. Of course this varies with diffrent ratties but must be watched closley. 

If one is drawing blood or wounding the other and the violence esculates then neutering is always an option for the more agressive one. However this is not always the solution as once the agressor is passified via neutering the other becomes more dominat and both might need to be neutered . 

The upside of neutering is that your ratties will live linger, become more laid back and squishy and loose the agression. The downside is that if the procedure is not done by an exotics or small animal speciallist who is well versed in rattie care then complications can occur so if you go for this option look around for a suitable vet. The only other downside is they pick up weight easily and can become obese however watching their diet can prevent this.


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

I really want to avoid neutering unless it's absolutely necessary, but I did hear of some sort of chemical or something that acts like a calming agent? I may be wrong! The bites had broken the skin, but not what I would call bad. Luckily I caught them snuggled up this morning, but as soon as I said 'Awww look how cute!' One went for food, and when the other followed, they had a stand off, resulting in jumping and running, but no contact. I made sure both got a chance to eat.


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

well the first thing that comes to my mind is, do they have at least 4 sq ft of space (including shelves)? this is the reccomended minimum and having too small a cage size can easily cause fighting. 

as long as it isnt bad, or constant to the point of blatant harassment, then it is probably fine


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, they have a cage which is supossed to house 4 rats just for the 2 of them and they love it. They are now sleeping together and the bite wounds have healed.....I did notice a scratch on his nose this morning but nothing serious, they occassionally chase and have stand offs but I have not seen a big fight yet.


Thankyou for all your replies!


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

So this morning I noticed small spots of blood on the bedding.....but couldn't find any wounds (although they wanted to squiggle and explore today so didnt sit still) 

They have been snuggling together fine in the hammocks, but still have little battles which are minor. So where is the blood from? They are both physically healthy and fine to the eye.


x


----------

